# New guy trying to join



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi there's a new guy trying to join the forum but he's not getting his email.
The guys username is gadgetman and the guys name is Simon

Thanks guys

Charles


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. I'll sub him up to a few dodgy sites... :lol:

Cheers

rich


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

rustyintegrale said:


> Thanks for sharing. I'll sub him up to a few dodgy sites... :lol:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> rich


Be nice he's organising a group buy on GENUINE Vag-com cables direct from ross tek


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

gadgetboy38 said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for sharing. I'll sub him up to a few dodgy sites... :lol:
> ...


I am being nice. :evil:


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Ok :lol:


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

hi

not sure what you mean here, has he joined and has a username and can post?

if yes and he's not getting e-mail notifications he needs to go to

user control panel
board preferences
edit posting default
and select the radio button - notify me upon replies by default
submit

if not, you need to explain more

cheers

Paul


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Sorry from original message he sent me hope this clears it up...

Hi,

Not sure if you are part of the TT forum team, but having issues joining the site - activation email not received after 3 attempts.

Can you ask one of the mods/admin to look at the account using the alias gadgetman so i can make contact with them.

Thanks, Simon


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

i see nick is reading this, hopefully he can help

Paul


----------



## gadgetman (Jan 27, 2010)

Thank you very much for validating my account.

Am now making contact with admin about the GB details.


----------

